# Could legolas have been at the Battle of the five Armies?



## krash8765 (Jan 31, 2004)

Simply stated could legolas been there?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes he could have.


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Yep, it's quite possible he was there, considering he's the son of the king of Mirkwood elves. Could be he led the elf army, or was one of the leaders, just as Boromir or Faramir would lead their father's armies.

Another question...
Was Aragorn at that battle? He'd have been in his late twenties. Could've been there under yet another alias, if he wasn't off in the far south or east on one of his many journeys.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 1, 2004)

Aragorn was only 10 years old at that time. 
I doubt that he would have been travelling all around Middle Earth at that young age. He was living in Rivendell, and didn't even know his ancestory then.


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, I think that battle occured about sixty years before the war of the Ring. Aragorn was about 87 at this time, so he'd be about 27 during the battle of Five Armies. 

Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Aulë (Feb 1, 2004)

-Aragorn born: 2931
-Battle of 5 Armies: 2941 (Aragorn aged 10)
-Frodo destroys One Ring: 3019 (Aragorn aged 88, 78 years after BoFA) 

(Source: Appendix of LotR)


----------

